# Bored Off My Face in Work!!!!



## PeterJ (Sep 27, 2007)

Just thought I'd let you's know!!!!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

ha ta mate...where do you work


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Go here:

http://mmafightvideos.blogspot.com/


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 27, 2007)

I work for the NHS, I'm an accountant....see I've bored you just mentioning that word!! hahaha The boss is away, got fu*k all to do, but stuck here til 5 bells!!!

NLG (whats your name by the way?) that link is blocked on my system mate, cant do fu*k all in here!!! haha


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 27, 2007)

Marc, do you work in taits?


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh, sucks for you then! Its a blog full of video's of fights, interviews, specials, features etc'. Realy cool site.

NLG stands for Nathaniel Loucien Gould (yes yes, middle name is a frilly froggy name, i know. I'm part French, i'm sorry!).


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 27, 2007)

NLG said:


> Oh, sucks for you then! Its a blog full of video's of fights, interviews, specials, features etc'. Realy cool site.
> 
> NLG stands for Nathaniel Loucien Gould (yes yes, middle name is a frilly froggy name, i know. I'm part French, i'm sorry!).


So is it Nate?

I'll have a gander at that when I get in tonight.

Cheers


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

yeh call him nate, im marc you cant really shorten that, i suppose you could call me ma....but thats silly...yeh mate i work at taits, do you come in the shop?


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah I used to when I was based in town, I work in wavertree tech park now, so dont really go them ways....are yous still on dale street or have you's moved?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

still on Dale street mate, if you cant get down to the shop www.taitshealth.co.uk or http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Taits-health-stores

but you'll have to get down to the shop when your off and say hello, theres some crazy shit going on in that tech park i went through there the other day for the first time in a few weeks and nearly drove into a jcb, whats the crack with the roads


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 27, 2007)

marc said:


> theres some crazy shit going on in that tech park i went through there the other day for the first time in a few weeks and nearly drove into a jcb, whats the crack with the roads


Imagine tryna get outta there during rush hour mate!!! Fu*king nightmare. Theyve been putting in a new road to get to a new building being built...fu*king nuisence...

I will come down mate, been going to Holland and Barrett for my sup's...Need some new training gear, gloves and such if I'm gonna start Thai and BJJ...Use sell clobber as well as equipment?

I'll have a look on your sites later


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

yeh we've just got some mma gear in rasguards, board shorts, mma gloves, T-shirts hoodies, a bit o everythin really...let us know what sups you use and i'll sort you a decent price out


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Yep, its Nate.

When (in a month or two) i start going to the local BJJ place and maybe also the local Muay thai place, what kind of gear and clothing would i need?

I have NO experienve training in these things, i would like to start, and know nothing about training these things.

So:

1)What gear, clothes;

2)How many lessons for how long each every week;

3)How to mix it up with regular gym training in order to keep general fitness up as well;

4)Anything i havent thought of.


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 27, 2007)

marc said:


> yeh we've just got some mma gear in rasguards, board shorts, mma gloves, T-shirts hoodies, a bit o everythin really...let us know what sups you use and i'll sort you a decent price out


I'm after a pair of 10oz Gloves for pads, gonna come in and have a gander anyway. Sup's I use...

Whey Protein

Glutamine

Creatine

Flaxseed Oil

Dextrose

Wheatgrass Oil

Multi Vits

Was looking at those Thermo tabs you's sell for fat loss. Body fat at the min is 14% wanna get this as low as possible...once at 10% I was thinking of introducing an ECA stack (you heard of these tabs?). Anyway are the Thermo tabs anywhere near as good?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

to be honest when your starting out you can get away with training in T-shirts and shorts

for muay thai

proper muay thai shorts are better they dont restrict your movement so you can throw kicks and stuff, for board shorts (which are basically just long beach shorts) are good and a T-shirt you could use a rashguard if you wanted as there really tight fitting but comfotable, they stop your opponent grabbing hold of a baggy T-shirt, and retain sweat so your not dripping at the end of a session.

It depends what you want to get out of it if you want to be a fighter then train whenver you can as often as you can, if you just want to keep fit, 2-3 times a week (some people just do 1 bjj & 1 thai class just to stay fit)

But if your learning somehting new its always good to go a bit more often to begin with coz if your just going once a week by the time next week comes around you will have forgotten 90% of what you learned, best thing you can do is get a few private lessons in with the instructor as well as doin a few classes until you've got a good grasp of it.

I still train weights a few times a week, but just keep it lightish now usually 2 thai classes & 2 gym sessions per week, but will soon be doin a bit of bjj aswell

You'll find out soon enough what works best for you, like the other day i done shoulders in the gym and the next day went to muay thai, but my shoulders where killing me because i had to keep my hands up for 1 1/2 hours...i wont be doin that again


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 27, 2007)

NLG said:


> Yep, its Nate.
> 
> When (in a month or two) i start going to the local BJJ place and maybe also the local Muay thai place, what kind of gear and clothing would i need?
> 
> ...


When you first start you can go along in shorts and a tshirt if you like. I wear training gear so my normal tshirts and stuff dont get wrecked. I like to wear heavy clothes (Hoodies) when cardio working to get my body temp up when cutting. High body temp - more cals burned....Most fighting gyms will provide pad gloves/sparring gloves and some pads....just take yourself...thats all I did when I started a few years back. Dont think much will have changed?

When you starting again?

Where you from Nate?

I'm starting Thai on a Thursday and BJJ on a Sat from next week. Cant wait. Be good to see how we both get on....I just gonna do two sessions a week 90min BJJ and 60min Thai...Check out my post in Diet and Nutrition for my training plan..

Peter


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 27, 2007)

marc said:


> to be honest when your starting out you can get away with training in T-shirts and shorts
> 
> for muay thai
> 
> ...


Beat me too it


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

ECA is good mate, i take ephedrine with a coffe in the morning does the same job, the reflex sida cordifolia is prety much an eca stack too, oh ive got twins thai gloves on my other ebay shop if you need any i'll post a link up in the classifieds section


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

PeterJ said:


> Beat me too it


I know yeh...super fast posting today, it makes a change im normally on here by myself in the afternoons...yay ive got a new friend to play with :laola:


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 27, 2007)

marc said:


> ECA is good mate, i take ephedrine with a coffe in the morning does the same job, the reflex sida cordifolia is prety much an eca stack too, oh ive got twins thai gloves on my other ebay shop if you need any i'll post a link up in the classifieds section


Post away my friend....I'll check it out tonight....

ECA I was gonna start with this new eating/training plan, but wanna get the diet nailed first before I start messing with my Thyroid, not worth it if my diet is crap, like pissing in the wind!!!!


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 27, 2007)

Just had a look at those gloves, belters them for 34 quid...I'll have a black 10oz pair of you soon...


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

ok mate sound i'll put a pair to one side for you

ephedrine in small doses isnt too bad on the thyroid gland in high doses like 60mg it is and stuff like clenbuterol is quite harsh but ye once your diets nailed you'll get the best out of fatburners anyway, i'll recommend some diet changes when i get home tonight mate, im off for a japanese now see ya'll later


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm off meself mate, I'll catch you later

Peter


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Im from Israel, but live in East Anglia now. Soon moving to Norwich where said BJJ place is at and also the Muai Thai places.

Thanks for the tips guys!

Just a question about what sort of workout you get when at a BJJ or MT lesson.......What kind of workout do you get from that? Is it just learning techniques and basic elements of the style? How do you get a workout from it? In what way does it excersize you, so to speak....?


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 27, 2007)

NLG said:


> Just a question about what sort of workout you get when at a BJJ or MT lesson.......What kind of workout do you get from that? Is it just learning techniques and basic elements of the style? How do you get a workout from it? In what way does it excersize you, so to speak....?


This is a quote from Kaobon Website with regards to MT sessions, these are the sessions I will be attending, sounds like fun!!! LOL



Kaobon said:


> Thai Boxing (muay thai) is an extremely physical activity and Colin Heron's classes reflect this. Be prepared for the hardest workout of your life. A typical (non-fighters) class will consist of an high impact warm up and stretching session, followed by constant pad work and circuit training. A cool down at the end of the session will usually involve fine-tuning striking techniques and stretching. Most students describe their first few classes as like being in a car crash!


----------

